# Odd mushrooms in my tank. ID?



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

These mushrooms/fungi have been growing in my tank for more than a month. I just got around to taking a picture of them. They are about 2.5" long with little white tips. They came from mycelium inside a stick used as an orchid mount that I threw in my tank.










Anyone seem them before? Possible ID?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Mike,

That's the smallest photo I have never seen. Maybe try reloading.

Richard.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Must be the host.. 

Try this:


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

That's pretty cool. I'll check some of the guides I have and try to help figure it out.

My first guess would be a slime mold, but I need to check on it.

Richard.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

pretty cool. Could be a number of things...


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

That's actually pretty cool. No idea what it is though. Assuming you have springtails, have you seen any feeding on it?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the fruiting body is from a more primitive fungi line. Almost looks like how Cordyceps fruits, except its not fuiting from an insect body. I dont think its a slime mold's sporocarp, too big and complex compared to most Ive seen.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Possibly could be phycomyces blakesleeanus, but the stalks look too thick. Is it growing off of grapewood?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Whatever it is it is very interesting. Never seen anything like it. I had my first mushroom appear a couple weeks ago myself. I'll be sure to post pics when I get the chance.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That was my first thought and, in fact, at first I thought it was growing out of some decomposing beetle.


frogparty said:


> Almost looks like how Cordyceps fruits, except its not fuiting from an insect body.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

JimO said:


> That was my first thought and, in fact, at first I thought it was growing out of some decomposing beetle.


I don't know. It looks like its growing out of Mr. Hankey.


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

He come's from me and he come's from you 

Thats really cool looking!!


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

gootswa said:


> Possibly could be phycomyces blakesleeanus, but the stalks look too thick. Is it growing off of grapewood?


I do believe it may be grapewood. I don't know for sure, but I grew up around a LOT of grapes and the size, texture and look of the bark sure do look like grapewood.

Now all the white tips have faded to black. The stalks are all still there, and new little white tips are growing out of the stick.


----------



## LaSelva (Nov 20, 2009)

It's definitely a zygomycete, maybe in Mycotyphaceae based on the fact that it's had things to do with tropical temperatures and that those white tips might be sporangiola extending onto the stalk rather than just a compressed sporangium.


----------

